# [SOLVED] Computer freezes and makes a weird sound.



## haw808 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi, I've been having trouble recently with my comp making 3-5 sec freezes and makes a unusual noise. So I tried cleaning out my comp the best I could getting out all the dust, but idk if it worked so well. Maybe it's because I run to many programs while I'm gaming? (example WoW, vent, winamp, and firefox.)
This is a comp I built around 7 months ago and I'd hate for it to be messed up now.

Also I didn't know where to post this at so sry if it's in the wrong area. thx


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Computer freezes and makes a weird sound.*

Hard to say without hearing the "noise". Freezing can be almost anything from hardware to software.

Check your temps and voltages in the BIOS.

You should also list you hardware specs.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Computer freezes and makes a weird sound.*

hey there,

After following Dogg's advice can you put your ear near the hard drive the next time you experience freezing. Is the noise a clicking sound or something different?

Could you please post your full specs including PSU make and model.

Thanks,
Altie


----------



## haw808 (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Computer freezes and makes a weird sound.*



Dogg said:


> Hard to say without hearing the "noise". Freezing can be almost anything from hardware to software.
> 
> Check your temps and voltages in the BIOS.
> 
> You should also list you hardware specs.


CPU: Intel core i7-2600 @ 3.40GHz

mobo: ASUS P8Z68-V PRO

memory: 8gb G.skill ripjaws DDR3 @ 800MHz

SSD & HDD: Crucial M4-CT064M4 64gb (Main). Samsung HD204UI ATA 2tb

video: geforce gtx 560 ti

CD rom: LG blu-ray

PSU: corsair TX750

sound: realtek onboard

OS: Win 7 home premium x64

I think I might know my problem. I just checked SIW and when I looked at my memory summary it says (Warning! Wrong values reported by BIOS). That's the only problem I see on SIW, is that the problem?


----------



## haw808 (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Computer freezes and makes a weird sound.*

bump.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer freezes and makes a weird sound.*

check the voltage range for the ram on the crucial site

asus boards sometimes default to low to cater for cheap ram that only runs at one voltage


----------



## haw808 (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Computer freezes and makes a weird sound.*



dai said:


> check the voltage range for the ram on the crucial site
> 
> asus boards sometimes default to low to cater for cheap ram that only runs at one voltage


I'm starting to think it's my video card that's giving me problems, because since I downloaded the new driver 4 days ago its been giving me crashes. You think that's it?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer freezes and makes a weird sound.*

in the device manager uninstall the video card
reboot tapping f8 and choose low resolution mode
when windows finishes rebooting
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer


----------



## haw808 (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Computer freezes and makes a weird sound.*



dai said:


> in the device manager uninstall the video card
> reboot tapping f8 and choose low resolution mode
> when windows finishes rebooting
> disable a/virus
> ...


My friend told me to just uninstall the VC driver and reinstall it and i think it worked. Thanks for the help though.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer freezes and makes a weird sound.*

glad you have it sorted


----------

